# Pieces of cherry



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 10, 2006)

This chrome Euro-Mont is an experiment in symmetry and segments. Gluing up segments is not at all hard but where it gets tricky is to have the pieces line up straight once the turning has stopped. I wanted certain cuts to 'stop on a dime' and this was managed with slotted controlled cuts that were embellished with a black & brown backing paper in alternating rows (or segments). The main body of the pen is solid cherry and the paper was glued to the slots in a reverse grain pattern but only to half of the body. Straight cuts were part of this exercise as well as to stay within the lines. Your 'cutting' comments are welcomed.
-Peter-


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 10, 2006)

Interesting, Peter. That might look even better with larger cuts and veneer pieces.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />This chrome Euro-Mont is an experiment in symmetry and segments. Gluing up segments is not at all hard but where it gets tricky is to have the pieces line up straight once the turning has stopped. I wanted certain cuts to 'stop on a dime' and this was managed with slotted controlled cuts that were embellished with a black & brown backing paper in alternating rows (or segments). The main body of the pen is solid cherry and the paper was glued to the slots in a reverse grain pattern but only to half of the body. Straight cuts were part of this exercise as well as to stay within the lines. Your 'cutting' comments are welcomed.
> -Peter-
> 
> ...


Peter: I have no idea what you are trying to say BUT the pen is awesome! Are you saying that the inlaid stripes are paper? Oscar


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 10, 2006)

Oscar, correct. The inlaid stripes are paper (black & brown).

Billy, I have done inlay w/ veneers but wanted to try something different. I wanted the 'challenge' of the smaller cuts and avoided a larger glueup.

-Peter


----------



## angboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow!!! I'm impressed[:0]! That's a lot of cuts to get lined up[:0] and filled with the paper, and not have gaps or something wrong with it.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 10, 2006)

Very interesting Peter. I'll be watching to see where you go with this![]


----------



## atvrules1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Peter, you are crazy.  The job is well done, but I'm still trying to figure out why you put yourself thru that.  I'm sure that the skills you practiced with that will show up in some spectacular fashion soon.  Meanwhile, that pen is sure to get comments.  Nice job.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 10, 2006)

Pretty cool, Peter.  What's next, wood inlaid into paper?[]


----------



## Ausdan (Sep 10, 2006)

Great effort at an interesting design Peter - I'd imagine a fair amount of patience was involved!


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Sep 11, 2006)

Peter,

I like your symmetry and cool design.  Do you mind letting us know how you made your cuts?  What type saw / blade did you use?  Thanks,


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenTurnerJohn_
> <br />
> I like your symmetry and cool design.  Do you mind letting us know how you made your cuts?  What type saw / blade did you use?  Thanks,


Although it looks like a lot of work (straight cuts) it isn't. The industrial frame saw (Wintersteiger Co.) makes the cuts routine. I'm lucky enough to have one at work. Inserting the paper into the slots was both messy and time consuming.

Thanks to all that have provided both your comments and encouragement.

Regards,
-Peter-


----------



## vick (Sep 11, 2006)

Peter great work.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atvrules1_
> <br />Peter, you are crazy.



Hey, I resemble this remark. [)]You gotta stop listening to my wife.[] 

-Peter-[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 11, 2006)

The precision of the cuts appears to be dead on.
Made with the right woods I can see a "real" hand made piano key pen  without the aide of a laser.Truly one of a kind. GO FOR IT!
A word of caution.I don't know if you are doing this or not, but in some of my glue ups, especially where I use CA(which is usally all the time) I can see "flashes of gold"
(the tube) because the CA is so clear.If you aren't coloring your tubes it helps if you do.
If you use a marker to color, CA will dissolve the ink of a magic marker(DAMHIKT)


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2006)

Impressive cuts! [:0]  

As everyone said...it sure looks like you can use this technique on other application.


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 11, 2006)

It sure is different.Larger cuts might look better.
Good job.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Made with the right woods I can see a "real" hand made piano key pen  without the aide of a laser.



Eagle you have been either reading my mind or else someone has revealed to you my work in process secret. A piano key style pen is behind the 'practise' of this exercise. I've figured out the piano keyes but I've stalled on how to maintain the 'black' on some of the keys. The stock is so thin that the turning precision that is required for this exercise has me in a funk. Practise, practise, I can feel that I'm getting closer but...sometimes tomorrow may never come.

-Peter-


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are hung up on something that used to bother me when I started making glue ups.DC explained his perception of what I was trying to accomplish and though I never realized it he was correct.
When you get finished with the blank you are working on, will it be a piano that someone will play or are you trying to suggest to to mind of the viewer that what you are making is meant to resemble a set of piano keys?
If you want a perfect"black"key use an crylic.That is what manufacturers have done with mass marketed plastic keys.
If you want to do it with wood(A great choice by the way)use what is available.
African black wood, ebony,waterbuffalo horn, steel woodand as you have found out black paper.( careful with this, they use paper for glue blocks because of its' ability to come apart rather easily)

Do you think Elton Johns pianos are have all black and white keys?[]
ALso remember that CA is clear so use it to your advantage.Stabilize pieces before glue up then sand.It takes longer and is more diifficult but then agian you are making a one of a kind that shows your craftsmanship, not thousands of blanks spit out but a computer aided machine.What you are making cannot be bought by the masses and ver few have the skill and prescision to accomplish what you have already done.(actually many probably do, but they don't know it because they haven't tried or realize how much time and effort it is going to take)
Lastly.
If using the woods you used in this pen( andIdon't see much black and white) I saw the suggestion of a piano then evidently you already have the design).
BTW
Do you have any more ideas for me?????????[]
I have a box-o-wood that is begging for an idea.[]


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 12, 2006)

The black ca works ok when gluing up black and white material such as in a keyboard.  It also can be used to add definiation to the glue up and will eliminate some of the problems mentioned when using clear ca.  A search on Octivia and Keyboard will show a couple of examples.

Chuckie


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------

